# Wee ride seats



## Hockeynut (28 May 2018)

Has anyone used them? 
If so, what age did you find it was ok until?


----------



## hatler (28 May 2018)

It's more about size than age, but if I recall correctly the kids were happy in them until about 3, maybe (just) touching 4.

They are fabulous things. They both used to get very excited the moment they saw the bike coming out with the WeeRide attached.


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Jul 2018)

I had a polisport seat mounted behind my saddle, daughter loved it from about the age of 2 through to being 4 (by which time she really was getting a bit big for it, but she is in age 5-7 school uniform ready for September!


----------

